# What is the best way to get tires mounted without scratching the rims? non-dealer.



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

Let me explain further. I ordered my last set of tires from Tirerack and had the rear 2 installed by one of Tirerack's recommended installers (non-dealer). This installer scratched both rims pretty bad. I had the 2 fronts installed by my dealer and while they didn't scratch my rims, they charged a fortune. 

What I was wondering is if there is a certain type of tire mounting equipment I can make sure a tire place uses (that would minimize rim damage) before I allow them to mount and balance my tires? 

I'd rather not pay my BMW dealers outrageous prices and I just ordered 2 more rear tires from Tirerack.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

I had mine done at Discount Tire, I called them & asked if they had the right equipment to do it without scratching anything (latest Hunter mounting machine) & they said yes. 

I brought my wheels (brand new BBS RKs & Falken Azenis) in and asked them again, "You are NOT going to scratch up my wheels right". The manager behind the desk looked at them and said he would do it himself to make sure. It ended up taking two guys to do it, but they were perfect, not a speck anywhere. Cost $200 though, including road force lifetime balancing. Most places charge extra if you bring in your own stuff.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

$200 for four?

I'll make some calls and ask about the "Hunter mounting machine". I was hoping I could get it done for about 20-30 per tire. My BMW dealer charged $59 per tire.

Thanks.



Chris325i said:


> I had mine done at Discount Tire, I called them & asked if they had the right equipment to do it without scratching anything (latest Hunter mounting machine) & they said yes.
> 
> I brought my wheels (brand new BBS RKs & Falken Azenis) in and asked them again, "You are NOT going to scratch up my wheels right". The manager behind the desk looked at them and said he would do it himself to make sure. It ended up taking two guys to do it, but they were perfect, not a speck anywhere. Cost $200 though, including road force lifetime balancing. Most places charge extra if you bring in your own stuff.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I would think you could get them mounted and balanced with the Hunter machine for about $100 - 120 though I would pay more if I had to since it's worht the extra $$$ to have it done right. . .

I would make sure whatever place you use has the proper equipment and also ask them if there machines have rubber coated parts where it touches the wheel to prevent scratching.

I've called places around my area and I always ask if they can do it without scratching the wheel . . . if the person makes some excuse like 'I can do my best' I don't go to them

When a place tells me, yes we can do it and we have the proper equipment then that is where I go.

Also, make sure your wheels are clean when you go for 2 reasons
1) So you can show them what scratches, etc already exists on the wheels before they do work 
2) Scratches are harder to see on a dirty wheel, when they are clean you can tell much easier . . .


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mount them from the outside in. This way the machine that goes around the outside of the rim to get the tire to seat onto the rim will only scratch up the inside of the rim, not the outside...If it does scratch the rim.

Very stiff sidewall tires like S-03, it takes a lot of tender lovin' care to get them mounted without scratching the rim. So your best bet is make sure the tire shop mounts the tire from the outside in so that if the machine DOES scratch the rim or if the mechanic needs to put a lot of force into his tire iron, the only scratch would be on the inside where no one will see it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I've never had a wheel scratched during wheel mounting at my local America's Tire Co. - I just make sure to tell them ahead of time that I'm very picky, so either the manager or one of the more experienced guys is put in charge of my car.

And as HACK said, they mount the tire with the wheel facing up on the machine.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris325i said:


> I had mine done at Discount Tire, I called them & asked if they had the right equipment to do it without scratching anything (latest Hunter mounting machine) & they said yes.
> 
> I brought my wheels (brand new BBS RKs & Falken Azenis) in and asked them again, "You are NOT going to scratch up my wheels right". The manager behind the desk looked at them and said he would do it himself to make sure. It ended up taking two guys to do it, but they were perfect, not a speck anywhere. Cost $200 though, including road force lifetime balancing. Most places charge extra if you bring in your own stuff.


I had our local Bellevue Discount mount Azenis on my basketweaves, and they did fine - and only charged me about $20 per tire for mounting and balancing. Then again, I'm not a low-profile fan.  They have Hunter machines for both jobs.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

For some reason (at least at my place) the mounting price went up according to wheel size, 17" wheels were significantly more than 16" or 15". The Road Force balancing was also extra, not sure if it was worth it. I can tell they were mounted differently than the default position, where the heaviest tire spot (red dot ? ) matches up with the valve stem position. One of the wheels has a pretty large weight on it, the rest are small.


----------

